# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  إِنَّ هَذِهِ الْقُلُوبَ تَصْدَأُ كَمَا يَصْدَأُ الْحَدِيدُ  حديث ضعيف

## أبو عبد البر رشيد

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

فهذا أول تخريج كامل لي لحديث مع الحكم عليه فمن رآى منكم خطأ فليصحح و لينصح و لا يفضح.

عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِنَّ هَذِهِ الْقُلُوبَ تَصْدَأُ كَمَا يَصْدَأُ الْحَدِيدُ " ، قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَمَا جَلَاؤُهَا ؟ قَالَ : " تِلَاوَةُ الْقُرْآنِ " *

مخرج في:
اعْتِلَالُ الْقُلُوبِ لِلْخَرَائِطِيّ  ِ >> بَابُ مَا يَنْفِي عَنِ الْقُلُوبِ صَدَاهَا >> 
مُسْنَدُ الشِّهَابِ الْقُضَاعِيِّ >> إِنَّ هَذِهِ الْقُلُوبَ تَصْدَأُ كَمَا يَصْدَأُ الْحَدِيدُ >> 
شُعَبُ الْإِيمَانِ لِلْبَيْهَقِيِّ >> فَصْلٌ فِي إِدْمَانِ تِلَاوَةِ الْقُرْآنِ " >> 
قِيَامُ اللَّيْلِ لِمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ نَصْرٍ الْمَرْوَزِيِّ >> بَابُ ثَوَابِ الْقِرَاءَةِ بِاللَّيْلِ >> 
أَمَالِي ابْنِ بِشْرَانَ >> الْمَجْلِسُ الْخَمْسُونَ وَالسِّتُّمِائَ  ةِ فِي شَعْبَانَ مِنَ السَّنَةِ >> 
حِلْيَةُ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ >> عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَبِي رَوَّادٍ >> 


كلهم من طريق عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَبِي رَوَّادٍ ، عَنْ نَافِعٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ 
رواه عن عبد العزيز كلا من عَبْدُ الرَّحِيمِ بْنُ هَارُونَ الواسطي أبو هاشم الغساني مجهول قاله أبو حاتم
و عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ بْنِ أَبِي رَوَّادٍ قال أبو حاتم : يحدث بأحاديث منكرة، و قال ابن الجنيد: لا يساوي شيء يحدث بأحاديث كذب ، و قال العقيلي له أحاديث مناكير ليس ممن يقيم الحديث ، و قال ابن عدي: روى أحاديث عن أبيه لا يتابع عليها، و قال ابن حبان: يعتبر حديثه إذا روى عن غير أبيه و في روايته عن إبراهيم بن طهمان مناكير.
و عن عبد الله لم يروه إلى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ الْأَشَجُّ روى عنه إثنان و قال عنه بن حبان يخطئ
فالحديث ضعيف لجهالة عبد الرحيم

و للحديث شاهد ضعيف جدا عند بن أبي شيبة في المصنف

مُصَنَّفُ ابْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ >> كِتَابُ الزُّهْدِ >> مَا ذُكِرَ فِي زُهْدِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَكَلَامِهِمْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلَامُ >> مَا قَالُوا فِي الْبُكَاءِ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ >> 
حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ الْمُهَلَّبِ ، عَنْ خَالِدِ بْنِ صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ قُرَّةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ : " إِنَّ الْقَلْبَ يَرْبُدُ كَمَا يَرْبُدُ الْحَدِيدُ ، قِيلَ : وَمَا جَلَاؤُهُ ؟ قَالَ : يُذْكَرُ اللَّهُ " *

رجاله ثقات إلى خالد بن صالح لم أجد له ترجمة.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أخي أبو عبدالبر رشيد ـ حفظه الله ـ :
هذه خطوة ـ إن شاء الله ـ إلى الأمام .
لي بعض التعليقات على عجل ، وأرجو المعذرة :
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحديث أخرجه الشافعي في " اختلاف أهل الحديث " حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد المخرمي ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن هارون .
وابن عدي في الكامل (4/339) من طريق إبراهيم بن جابر ، حدثني عبد الرحيم بن هارون ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد ، به مثله .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قولك : عبد الرحيم بن هارون الواسطي أبو هاشم الغساني ، مجهول قاله أبو حاتم .
فيه ضعف في دقة النقل . 
قال المزي في تهذيب الكمال (2/199) : قال أبو حاتم : مَجْهُولٌ لا أعرفه .
وفرق بين " مجهول " و " مجهول لا أعرفه " .
وقال الدّارقُطني عنه ـ كما في تهذيب الكمال (2/199) ، وميزان الاعتدال (4/339) ـ : متروك الحديث ، يكذب .
وذكره ابن حبان في «الثقات» وقال : يعتبر بحديثه إذا حدث عن الثقات من كتابه فإن فيما حدث من حفظه بعض المناكير .
وقال في التقريب : ضعيف كذبه الدارقطني .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قولك : فالحديث ضعيف لجهالة عبد الرحيم .
صوابه : فالحديث بهذا الطريق ضعيف  . 
وذلك لضعف عبد الرحيم بن هارون ، وعبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد ، عن عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحديث الموقوف لا يصلح شاهداً للحديث المرفوع .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان الأولى أن تقول : والحديث جاء موقوفاً بنحوه عن أبي الدرداء ـ رضي الله عنه ـ عند ابن أبي شيبة (31337) : حدّثنا أبو أسامة ، عن يحيى بن المهلب ، عن خالد بن صالح ، عن معاوية بن قرة ، قال : قال أبو الدرداء : " إن القلب يربد كما يربد الحديد ، قيل : وما جلاؤه ؟ قال : يذكر الله " . 
ورجاله ثقات ما عدا خالد بن صالح لم أجد له ترجمة . 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحرص على نقل أقوال أهل العلم في الحكم على الحديث ، فهذا مما يعين الباحث والمحقق في الوصول إلى الحكم الصحيح والدقيق على الحديث :
فمثلاً : قال الحافظ العراقي في تخريج أحاديث الإحياء : " أخرجه البيهقي في الشعب من حديث ابن عمر ، بسند ضعيف " .
هذا والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

أحسن الله إليك و رضي عنك و زادك علما و عملا

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا عبد البر وتقبل الله منك
ونحن في انتظار تخريجك لحديث آخر
زاد الله علما

قال الله تعالى  ( كَلا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ) 
وفي ذم الهوي لابن الجوزي
الباب السابع في ذكر ما ينفي عن القلوب صداها 
أخبرنا المبارك بن علي قال أنبأنا علي بن محمد بن العلاف قال أنبأنا عبد الملك بن بشران قال أنبأنا أبو العباس الكندي قال أنبأنا محمد بن جعفر الخرائطي قال حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد قال حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن هارون قال حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد ....بمثله
قال محمد بن جعفر وحدثنا حماد بن الحسن قال حدثنا سيار عن جعفر بن سليمان عن المعلى بن زياد قال قال رجل للحسن يا أبا سعيد أشكو إليك قسوة قلبي قال أذبه من الذكر 

من الجيد لو تذكر ماورد عن السلف مثل
 ماجاء في مجلس إملاء في رؤية الله تبارك وتعالى لأبي عبدالله الدقاق
232 - أخبرنا أبو العباس الكندي ثنا محمد بن جعفر الخرائطي قال قال بعض الحكماء كما أن الحديد إذا لم يستعمل غشيه الصدأ حتى يهلكه كذلك القلب إذا عطل من الحكمة غلب عليه الجهل حتى يميته .

وقال ابن عبد البر في آداب المجالسة
وقال غيره (أي الحسن البصري) من الحكماء 
 حادثوا هذه القلوب بالذكر فانها تصدأ كما يصدأ الحديد .

----------


## السكران التميمي

بارك الله في الجميع.. ووفقك الله يا أبا عبد البر.. هكذا عهدتك (مثابراً لا تقبل القعود)..

تنبيه يسير..
الذي يظهر بإذن الله تعالى ويقوى عندي؛ أن: (خالد بن صالح) = (خالد بن يزيد بن صالح بن صبيح المزني).. إنما نسب لجده هنا. والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> رجاله ثقات إلى خالد بن صالح لم أجد له ترجمة.


الأقرب عندي جدا أنه خالد أبو حاتم  بن ميسرة فروايتة  عن معاوية مشهوره  وهو وشيخه بصريان
و أنه حدث
 تصحيف  أبو حاتم
إلى كلمة ابن صالح
وهو صدوق صالح الحديث
ولكن لم أجده من من روى عنهم يحيى بن المهلب

----------


## محمد ال سالم

جزى الله الجميع كل خير فوائد قيمة

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

ومن المصنفات التي أخرجت الحديث  غير من سبق
الأربعين في فضائل ذكر رب العالمين لابن حاجي(37)
  فضائل القرآن وتلاوته للرازي     ( 73)
تاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي(* 3613*)
  التدوين في أخبار قزوين للرافعي(841)
المنتقى من سماعات محمد المقدسي(13)
الجزأ لعلي بن الحسن  العبدي (36)
العلل المتناهية لبن الجوزي 1377)
وقال:* هَذَا حديث مشهور بعبد الْعَزِيز معروف برواية عَبْد الرحيم بْن هارون الغساني عَنْهُ ، وقد سرقه منه إِبْرَاهِيم ، فأما عَبْد الْعَزِيز ، فقال ابن حبان : كان يحدث على التوهم والنسيان فسقط الاحتجاج به ، وأما عَبْد الرحيم فقال الدارقطني : متروك الحديث ، وكان يكذب وأما إِبْرَاهِيم فقال ابن عدي : كان يحدث بالمناكير . قال : وعندي أنه يسرق الحديث .*

----------

